# 13' Rivermaster (Gheenoe Clone)



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

it has a neat layout should be a cool little boat when your done


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

It sounds like a sweet layout, get on it! Looking forward to the updates, you got some good history with that boat! A Re-Do only makes it a custom!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice, i like that factory horizontal livewell


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

Well the only thing with the livewell being that way is that there is no room to put a cooler in front of it without the front seat hitting it, and if you put it behind the livewell you have no legroom what so ever. Only thing I could do was put a small drink cooler between it and the side. No room for a cooler to fit decent size fish, the livewell is also quite small inside. If my boat were 2 feet longer the livewell would be awesome this way. I should be getting some stuff done Sunday.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

You could always use a cooler for your front/rear seat


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

That's a good idea about the cooler seat. I would need one with somewhat of a back on it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Never thought of using a switchblade for demo  Cool little skiff and welcome to the mayhem.


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

The switchblade I found in a huge bucket of sockets a friend gave me and it was something that I could careless about bending! Worked pretty great until I spilled resin on it! 

Well I brought the trailer home today. She looks good. Be even better when I paint her with Pearl Blue Auto paint to match what the boat will be! Also I was going to have pvc guide post on the trailer but I found some 3/4 inch stainless steel tubing that will make her shine and not scratch my boat. Should get pics up tomorrow. It was too dark tonight.


----------



## mike519 (Jul 26, 2010)

the rivermaster is still being made over in Live Oak,FL email me and can give you his name and number


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, I will buy that switchblade off you! 

Your boat looks like a nice sturdy hull, good luck and have fun.


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks! Its a decent little boat, I love it. 

I went yesterday and bought materials for building the low decks. I got 3M ruberized undercoating for the trailer. I was one can short of having the whole trailer coated twice. This stuff seems pretty good so far, it is pretty tough and looks awesome!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't sell the switchblade. It's part of the "aura" now. You could name it "Blade Runner" if you have not named it already. ;D


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL! The switchblade is definately a no sell item. It has many uses, such as mini pry bar, hammer to beat on things, mixing stick for resin, paint stirer, and new things everyday!  

Sorry I haven't been on this thing guys, I have been working a good bit. I did get a measurements tonight to cut my deck tomorrow, since I'm getting off earlier than usual! 

I have a question: under my rear low deck I will be placing foam blocks, should this area be completely sealed? Or no?


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

The decks cut to fit and the livewell cut out with the new top piece where a cooler will sit. i have to cut a piece of aluminum to fit the hole above my front deck so i can put a hatch door in it.


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

pic


----------



## mike519 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im building my deck floor out foam that is being used in tramsons in new boats no-rot


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

Riverrat, message me your number on here, I accidentally deleted it from email. 

How much does the foam your talking about cost??


----------

